# 256-core oder Thz?



## Snade (9. November 2008)

Also zunächst will ich mal sagen das dies ein fun-thread seien soll
Ich wollte mal wissen was ihr meint welcher Prozesser typ von den beiden als erstes kommt oder gar ein anderer oder welchen ihr besser findet einfach so

also ein 256-core prozessor (1,2,4,8,16,32,64,128,256) eben in der zukunft oder ein

prozessor mit Thz technologie= Terraherz



das *Kilohertz*, *kHz*, tausend Schwingungen/Vorgänge pro Sekunde
das *Megahertz*, *MHz*, eine Million Schwingungen/Vorgänge pro Sekunde
das *Gigahertz*, *GHz*, eine Milliarde Schwingungen/Vorgänge pro Sekunde
das *Terahertz*, *THz*, eine Billion Schwingungen/Vorgänge pro Sekunde
ich würde sagen das ein Thz prozessor leichter zu realisieren währe als ein 256-core prozessor
postet alles zu dem thema was euch einfällt
auch kritik


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. November 2008)

Ist das nicht eher was für die Rumpelkammer.
Frag mal einen Mod, ob er das verschieben kann.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. November 2008)

Ich denke eher ein 256-core

Weil, wie wir seid dem P4 wissen, taktsteigerungen nicht beliebig möglich sind, eigentlich stagnieren sie sogar seit dem P4 (auch wenn die pro MHz leistung natürlich besser geworden ist!!).
Aber mehrer cores sind ja gerade bei den immer kleineren fertigungsprozessen kein großes problem.

Letztens stand doch wieder mal auf der Main was dem Intel 80kernen forschungs objekt, da ist es nimmer weit zu 256kernen 

Aber obs wirklich in absehbarer zeit zu 256kernen kommt wage ich auch mal stark zu bezweifeln. Bei so vielnen cores kommen nämlich auch wieder ganz andere probleme zu tage ...
Und dass mit dem Paralelisieren vom programm code wird auch irgendwann nich mehr weiter gehen....

Vielleicht gehts demnächst ja auch wieder in ne ganz andere richtung 

Bleibt nur abwarten


----------



## Railroadfighter (9. November 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Vielleicht gehts demnächst ja auch wieder in ne ganz andere richtung
> 
> Bleibt nur abwarten


Vielleicht wird auch nur die Effizient weiter gesteigert und ein Prozessor mit 2000 mhz ist superschnell.
Aber wie gesagt, abwarten und mit 2 oder 4 Kernen zocken.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Uziflator (9. November 2008)

Das mit den THz ist sehr unwahrscheinlich!! Hitze FTW (Warum Takten die CPU seit Jahren nich schon mit 4GHZ oder höher?

Dan werdens wohl eher die 256 Kerne


----------



## The_Dark_Lord (9. November 2008)

Für die nächsten Jahre werden wir wohl immer effizientere Architekturen erleben, weitere Die-Shrinks und eine (geringe) Erhöhung der Cores.

Ich denke, kurz- bis mittelfristig ist beim Mainstream-Anwender bei 8, maximal 16 Kernen zu je ~4 GHz Schluss, allerdings wird die Leistung pro Hertz exponentiell wachsen 

Was ich mir aber auch gut vorstellen könnte ist, dass die einzelnen Cores nicht mehr ident sein werden, wie heute zB schon beim Cell-Prozessor, der in der PS3 und auch einem Notebook verbaut ist (fragt mich nicht welches ^^)
Also mehrere zig oder gar hunderte Kerne, die alle für sich unterschiedliche Aufgaben haben..


----------



## Biosman (9. November 2008)

Ich denke es wird in einiger zeit einfach ein Mix aus beidem sein, in ca 10 Jahren stelle ich mir eine CPU mit 32 Kerne @ 10 GHz vor.

1 THz würde eine unglaublich hohe hitze abgeben! Zu hoch für Normale kühlung.

256 Kerne würden selbst bei noch viel kleineren Fertigungsprozessen viel zu viel platz einnehmen! Zumal auch dort irgendwan schluss sein wird "also immer kleiner zu bauen"

Es wird nun noch einige Jahre so weiter gehen das immer mal ein paar mehr kerne auf eine CPU kommen + mehr Takt. Aber irgendwan werden sich die entwickler was neues einfallen lassen müssen wie es weiter geht. 
Treffen wir uns einfach in 20 Jahren auf ein Bierchen  dann wissen wir mehr *G*

Die Architekturen der CPUs werden auch sehr wichtig sein! Selbst wenn man 2 CPUs von damals mit kA 3 GHz nehmen würde, würden diese gegen eine heutige mit k.A 2.4 GHz total abstinken!



Snade schrieb:


> also ein 256-core prozessor (1,2,4,8,16,32,64,128,256) eben in der zukunft oder ein



So Grade wird selbst das nicht laufen  von z.b 8 auf 16 wäre ein viel zu großer sprung und von 128 auf 256 brauch man gar nicht erst reden^^


evtl wäre ein blick in die Konsolen Technik von nutzen, so wie es in der PS3 der fall ist. Wenn ich mich recht erinner plant AMD doch "Fusion" also CPU + GPU was ja nun auch wieder fast off topic ist aber trotz dem gehört es irgendwie mit dazu!

MfG


----------



## Hancock (20. November 2008)

256 Kerne brauchen schon enorm viel Platz! Dann wird das Die so groß, wie ein ganzes Mainboard! Recht viel kleiner kann man die Strukturbreite nicht mehr machen, wir kratzen eh schon an der De-Broglie Wellenlänge.
Und ob man im Alltag so viele parallele Prozesse bearbeiten muss? Das wird glaub ich noch einige Zeit Spezialanwendungen vorbehalten sein, wie z.B. Folding@Home, Klimamodellberechnungen, irgendwann mal Beamen?? Da werden dann 256 Kerne bei 1Thz auch noch nicht ausreichen  da bräuchts schon eher nen Quantenrechner.


----------



## H@buster (20. November 2008)

Lustiger: THz CPU, da leichter zu programmieren

Wahrscheinlicher: 256Core-CPU aus den genannten Gründen (Hitze, aktuelle Entwicklung usw)


----------



## The_Dark_Lord (20. November 2008)

Hancock schrieb:


> Recht viel kleiner kann man die Strukturbreite nicht mehr machen, wir kratzen eh schon an der De-Broglie Wellenlänge.


aktuell haben wir 45nm, in zwei Jahren schwenkt Intel mit einem "Tock" auf 32 nm um, danach wollen sie 22nm starten, Prototypen dazu stehen bereits.

also einmal halbieren kann man die Strukturbreite noch, aber 256 Kerne in der jetzigen Form wären zuviel für ein einigermaßen normal großes Die.

Was aber, wenn die Kerne aus sehr viel kleineren Einheiten bestehen würden als jetzt, möglicherweise alle mit unterschiedlichen Aufgaben, so wie heutzutage der Cell-Prozessor (PS3) zum Beispiel?


----------



## exa (20. November 2008)

Snade schrieb:


> ich würde sagen das ein Thz prozessor leichter zu realisieren währe als ein 256-core prozessor
> postet alles zu dem thema was euch einfällt
> auch kritik



wiso nicht?? heutzutage gibts schon 240 kleine prozessoreinheiten in grafikchips, wiso sollte das nicht innerhalb der nächsten 5 jahre auch auf prozessorebene möglich sein???


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. November 2008)

So weit muss man gar nicht gehen:
Aktuelle Core-CPUs sind 4fach skalar, n Nehalem hat also schon mal 16 Recheneinheiten bei vertretbarer DIE-Größe.
Mit 22nm passen 4 mal soviele auf den DIE, sind wir schon bei 64 Recheneinheiten. Bei weiterer Verkleinerung auf 11nm haben wir unsere 256 Kerne, wobei die eigentliche Recheneinheit nichtmal Funktionalität einbüßen müsste.
Zugegeben: Dabei hab ich die ganzen Prefetcher, Decoder,... unterschlagen. Aber da die Hälfte des Chips sowieso aus Cache besteht und der Nehalem DIE bei weitem nicht das größte ist, was technisch umsetzbar ist, sind dafür noch genug Reserven da.

Das Problem bleibt aber: Was sollen die ganzen Kerne dann machen?


----------



## DanielX (20. November 2008)

Jo, ohne Software die N-Kerne verwalten kann bringt das ganze nicht viel.

Legt man z.B. jetzt Software für meinen Quad aus, ist diese für den Core I7 schon wieder nicht optiemiert.

Ich sehe es genauso das das realistischste wohl 256 Kerne seien werden.

MfG DanielX


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. November 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Problem bleibt aber: Was sollen die ganzen Kerne dann machen?



so sehe ich das auch.
256 kerne snd bestimmt zu realisieren, aber ob das wirklich einen sinn macht?!

Die müssen ja auch alle genutzt werden.
Ich denke das in absehbarer zeit die meisten anwendungen nicht von mehr als ~16 kernen profitieren, weil man einfach nicht so viel paralelisieren kann...

Aber mal abwarten wo wir in 10 Jahren vielleicht sind, da kann ich wahrscheinlich Crysis auffem Handy zocken


----------



## simons700 (21. November 2008)

ich würde sagen das 256-core architekturen jetzt schon realisierbar währen (also theoretisch)
die daraus resultierende Leistung wird bei anwendungen wie 7-zip... enorm sein (supercomputer nutzen sogar über 1000 prozessoren)
Bei spielen wird er aber nicht schneller sein wie ein quad.

ein takt von z.B. 1Thz würde mir allerdings deutlich besser gefallen da die enorme Leistung bei jedem Programm nutzbar währe 

allerdings sehen wir das sowieso falsch.
Die zukunft kommt immer ganz anders als man denkt
z.B. Alte Welltrauhm Filme:
Riesige Rauhmschiffe aber alle mit Röhrenmonitoren ausgestattet

es werden sowieso neue Techniken gefunden werden müssen um die struktur noch weiter zu verkleinern 
PCGH hat da mal was über Bio CPU´s oder taktlose Prozessoren geschrieben...


----------



## HeX (21. November 2008)

sehr viel höher takten als jetzt geht kaum, auch sehr viel kleiner kann man eigentlich aich nicht mehr werden.... wenn ein eisenatom schöm größer als ein transistor ist.

mehr kerne machen ab einer gewissen anzahl keinen sinn mehr, denn die verwaltung derer wird immer aufwendiger je mehr es werden.
Aber ab einer höheren Zahl macht es dann vielleicht eher wieder sinn, wenn jede cpu nur noch einen thread abarbeiten muss und warten kann bis der rest fertig ist.

wenn die software entwicklung nicht gut 5 jahre hinterher hinken würde, dann hätten wir jetzt um einiges schnellere computer, eigentlich so schnelle das schnellere im home bereich kaum sinn machen würden.


----------



## Sash (21. November 2008)

in ca 2-5j werden die ersten quanten-cpu's rauskommen, dann hat sich das mit den giga/tera herz erledigt, sowie mit den cores. vielleicht wird noch ein octa-core dazugeschnallt um das quatending zu kontrollieren oder so..


----------



## TMX (21. November 2008)

Warum beides nicht? 

PCGH hat mal etwas über Master- Slave Prozessoren geschrieben, vielleicht kommen die ja irgendwann auf den Markt. Aber lassen wir uns überraschen...


----------



## DanielX (21. November 2008)

Du meinst soetwas wie IBM's Cell-Chip.

Wenn ich mich nicht irre gibts dort einen Master und ein paar Slave Kerne.

MfG DanielX


----------



## TMX (21. November 2008)

Ja, das hab ich gemeint.  Der Master verteilt die Arbeit auf die Slaves.


----------



## Havenger (4. November 2009)

würde mal denken ein 128 kerner der mit 64 gpu kernen kommt sowie 64 kerne für die physik besitzt das wäre der beste mix den es geben könnte ...


----------



## Doney (5. November 2009)

Snade schrieb:


> Also zunächst will ich mal sagen das dies ein fun-thread seien soll
> Ich wollte mal wissen was ihr meint welcher Prozesser typ von den beiden als erstes kommt oder gar ein anderer oder welchen ihr besser findet einfach so
> 
> also ein 256-core prozessor (1,2,4,8,16,32,64,128,256) eben in der zukunft oder ein
> ...



erstens isses bei der cpu nich schwingunge sondern rechenvorgänge... (an/aus) und zweitens isses quatsch... an thz glaub ich nich... zumin. nich in nächster zeit...... weißt du wie heiß das wird??? ich denk die core zahlen werden nur steigen


----------



## Havenger (6. November 2009)

Tile-Gx100: Erste CPU mit 100 Kernen vorgestellt - Tilera, Tile-Gx100, CPU, 100 Kerne : nicht mehr lang und es ist möglich  ...


----------

